# New Libation



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I tried a new drink while smoking a cigar the other night and it was awesome. It's called a Dark & Stormy. I've had it at restaraunts before but never tried to make it at home. 

You just take any dark rum, I used Sailer Jerry's Navy Spiced Rum, and then mix it with Ginger BEER. Ginger ale doesn't have the same kick to it as Ginger Beer. I found it in the Mexican foods aisle at the grocery store and I think that the brand name was Goyo. 

The Dark & Stormy is a very spicy drink that seems to bring out the flavor of the cigar more to me.

Just thought that I'd throw it out there for those of you who have never tried it before.


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Is Ginger Beer, Beer? Never heard of it.


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

No, Ginger Beer is not alcoholic.


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

sounds intriguing
i will have to look for some


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

vegasgirl likes spiced rum, we may have to try it. Do you know if bars carry that ginger beer? if not what would be the best sub?


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

doubtful if a bar would carry "ginger beer". unless they make Moscow Mules( ginger Beer and vodka in a glass bottom beer stein. Anyway also Saranec makes a desent ginger beer too.


----------



## mjohnsoniii (Sep 9, 2007)

i'll have to give it a shot...what's the worse that could happen? i don't like it? :lol:


----------



## Cigar Jack (Nov 16, 2005)

I got some rum I need to pick up some Ginger Beer.


----------



## madmartigan1340-cl (Sep 10, 2007)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_'N'_Stormy

Goslings Old Rum is my favorite. Awesome stuff.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

tx_tuff said:


> Is Ginger Beer, Beer? Never heard of it.


its non alcoholic, you can find it in the hispanic section of the supermarket. I found it at some bargain grocery for 20 cents a bottle. much spicier than ginger ale. when I finally get back to homebrewing I'm gonna do a nice spicy ginger ale


----------



## Poss253a (Oct 14, 2007)

Sounds very good......I'm not a rum drinker but I am going to have to try this


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Sounds good. I'll give it a try!


----------



## kass (May 16, 2007)

That sounds pretty good actually. I love rye and ginger, wonder if rye and ginger beer woukd work too.


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> its non alcoholic, you can find it in the hispanic section of the supermarket. I found it at some bargain grocery for 20 cents a bottle. much spicier than ginger ale. when I finally get back to homebrewing I'm gonna do a nice spicy ginger ale


Sounds like Vernor's Ginger Ale would be a good substitute.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Hmm have to give it a try


----------



## Jonjonmacky (Oct 30, 2007)

That sounds good.. Ill have to give it a go sometime... what cigar were you smoking with it by the way?


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

I have always wanted to try a dark and stormy. i have heard most people mix it with Goslings or Myers but I love Sailor Jerrys rum and just happen to have a bottle. Now need to find some ginger beer.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Mtmouse said:


> Sounds like Vernor's Ginger Ale would be a good substitute.


Man I LOVE Vernor's!! Just keep it away from your kids - my 5 y/o tried it once - he was Ricochet frickin Rabbit for about an hour!!


----------



## Slow Triathlete (Jun 14, 2007)

I haven't had Vernors in years. Anyone know where to pick some up? Where do you get it Fozz?


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

I love ginger ale and I love dark rum so this sounds like a winner to me. I really like Appleton Rum. Got addicted to it in Jamaica.


----------



## FoZzMaN-cl (Jul 3, 2007)

Slow Triathlete said:


> I haven't had Vernors in years. Anyone know where to pick some up? Where do you get it Fozz?


Lowe's maybe? I'll keep an eye out & let you know for sure...


----------



## GotaCohiba (Aug 20, 2007)

*Goslings*



madmartigan1340 said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dark_'N'_Stormy
> 
> Goslings Old Rum is my favorite. Awesome stuff.


Just found this today it is rather tasty.


----------

